# Horror Stories?



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone beat this?

Unbeknownst to me, my Kindle is flung from a moving car on a Monday afternoon; (don't ask) screensaver is on, wireless is off, in the standard jacket but I believe the jacket was fastened OPEN. 

When I got home, couldn't find it - must have left it a work. Tuesday at work, couldn't find it, must be at home. Tore house, car, and office apart, still no Kindle. 

I work at a mall, and I thought maybe I dropped it in the parking lot. So I called Amazon - guy was very helpful - told me that the wireless had been turned on since it was lost, so I knew someone had found it. Told him I did not want to de-register it, on the off chance that I managed to get it back. He had me change my one-click to a dummy credit  card so that they would not be able charge my account, and I sent a document to the kindle itself offering a reward for its return. 

Wednesday, I could see that they had not turned the wireless on again yet, so my document had not been received... In the Mall we're not allowed to put signs up anywhere... So I asked the secretary in the Mall office if she could put my 'lost' sign up and she said she could put it on the community bulletin board. 

She is sitting in the mall office conference room eating lunch, with my sign on the table next to her, when the DHL delivery guy bring in a package... he sees the sign on the table and shouts, "I found that thing!"  Apparently, he found it on the side of the road (a mile from my house) on Tuesday - had no idea what it was or what to do with it.  

So my Kindle was flung from a moving car, spent the night on the side of the road, on and uncovered, don't remember if it rained that night but he said it was wet when he found it. 

And it still works! Other than getting kinda scratched up, the only thing apparently wrong with it is I have trouble with the screensaver hot keys.

So do I get a prize for being the luckiest you-know-who, or do I get reamed for being the stupidest you-know-what (because it was my fault it got flung from the car)? 

Anyway, one thing I would recommend to EVERYBODY is that it's not enough to have your name, phone # etc in the kindle properties, because if you lose it, the person who finds it will probably have NO IDEA what it is or how to get to the identification screen, but there are lots of honest people out there and having your contact info right on the unit in plain sight could save you lots of grief.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bosslady said:


> So do I get a prize for being the luckiest you-know-who, or do I get reamed for being the stupidest you-know-what (because it was my fault it got flung from the car)?


Yes and Yes.

Glad you got it back. . . .I keep one of my business cards in the cover but I have no intention of leaving it ANYWHERE!!! 

Ann


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, can't beat that!! When I read "Horror Stories", I thought you meant in a book. I am reading _The Devil in the White City: Murder, Magic, and Madness at the Fair that Changed America_. That's a real life horror story too . . . of a different kind.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazing story! You are so lucky. Saved by the DHL guy!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hiya bosslady....what a heck of a story!!! Your Kindle must have nine lives*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

holy poop!  I still wanna ask why it got flung from the car but understand if you don't want to tell.

I have an address label inside my cover and a few business cards in the M-Edge pocket.  I'm amazed but THRILLED for you that your Kindle survived!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That's an amazing story! I am glad your Kindle survived to tell the tale. I have a little label with my name on the back of my Kindle, my name is on my settings page with my phone number, and I also have a business card in the pocket of the cover. Hopefully someone will get in touch with me if Sir William ever leaves me sight (which rarely happens!).....

L


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Unbelievable story!!  Congrats on the happy return of your Kindle.  Does it have a name?  The name "Lucky" comes to mind...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow. I would go insane, if my Kindle went MIA. Thanks for the advice too. I just added my information to my settings and I am going to add a label to the back of my Kindle.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa that's an amazing story. What an honest guy for returning it! Forget all those drop tests on the amazon kindle page, I doubt anyone could outdo this one.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

snapcat said:


> Whoa that's an amazing story. What an honest guy for returning it! Forget all those drop tests on the amazon kindle page, I doubt anyone could outdo this one.


Amazon should use bossladies story as advertisement and give her the Kindle for free - or at least a credit for Kindle books!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

That's amazing! Congrats on getting it back!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

That is a great story. I have wanted to invent some kind of collapsable netting that will hold my purse securely in the passenger seat but still allow me access to it. My purse and it's contents have been launched more than a few times all over my truck floor and it drives me nuts. I have no idea how your Kindle flew out the window but I  have been concerned mine might take a tough tumble inside mine !


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a picture of my settings page, so you can see how I inserted my contact info:


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

HA HA! I now have your phone number Leslie!

Expect at least a full day's worth of post-Halloween 'trick' prank calls coming your way!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

That is absolutely amazing! I'm thrilled that you got it back!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

thomashton said:


> HA HA! I now have your phone number Leslie!
> 
> Expect at least a full day's worth of post-Halloween 'trick' prank calls coming your way!


You know, I thought about blanking that out, but I figured...I'm among friends here. Call away!

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I too thought this would be for a scary book...turned out it was a scary story. OMGoodness, I am so glad you got kindle back. Amazing story, and so glad DHL didn't have Kindle on his Christmas 'want list'.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sailor said:


> I too thought this would be for a scary book...turned out it was a scary story. OMGoodness, I am so glad you got kindle back. Amazing story, and so glad DHL didn't have Kindle on his Christmas 'want list'.


speaking to leslie trying to learn how to do this


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

tessa said:


> speaking to leslie trying to learn how to do this


Welcome Tessa! (I noticed that was your very first post)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tessa said:


> speaking to leslie trying to learn how to do this


Kindle hotline saves the day!

L


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Welcome Tessa! (I noticed that was your very first post)


Kirstin
This is my first time on a forum. Thanks to Leslie for her help I can't believe I really called her.

I've had my kindle since May 
and I live on Long Island


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! What an amazing story! I am so glad your Kindle came back to you, safe and sound.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tessa,

Here's the reply button that you can use...then you won't quote every message you reply to (unless you want to). See if you can find it on your screen.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Like Leslie I have my phone number on my both my Kindle and my husband's Kindle. I also added "generous reward". That may just help if the worst happens.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Tessa,
> 
> Here's the reply button that you can use...then you won't quote every message you reply to (unless you want to). See if you can find it on your screen.


leslie I only have the word quote nothing eles. I'm sure I did something wrong

Tessa


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tessa said:


> leslie I only have the word quote nothing eles. I'm sure I did something wrong
> 
> Tessa


Well, then, just keep quoting! It works...

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

tessa said:


> leslie I only have the word quote nothing eles. I'm sure I did something wrong
> 
> Tessa


I only have the word Quote too..... It might be that Leslie is using a different browser....?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I only have the word Quote too..... It might be that Leslie is using a different browser....?


I am using Firefox, but I can't believe you don't have the option to reply. That would seem to be forum specific not browser specific. I'll ask Harvey.

Leslie


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The Reply button is at the bottom of the last post on mine...

Welcome Tessa and bosslady... OMG what a story!! Glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am using Firefox, but I can't believe you don't have the option to reply. That would seem to be forum specific not browser specific. I'll ask Harvey.
> 
> Leslie


My reply is at the top..... not with the quote button. If I knew how to do a screen shot, I'd show ya.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am using Firefox, but I can't believe you don't have the option to reply. That would seem to be forum specific not browser specific. I'll ask Harvey.
> 
> Leslie


*Is it a MOD thing Leslie because I use Firefox too *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, that's strange about the "reply" button. I've tested it in Internet Explorer 6 and 7, and in Firefox.

Note that:

- The "Reply" button appears only at the top of the page.

- The "Quote" button appears throughout the page, within each individual post.

Can you double-check for me that you have no "Reply" button at the top of your screen? And, if not, what buttons are showing up there?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> and I live on Long Island


*Woo hoo, another local...I live on another "Island" in NYC. Welcome aboard Tessa and I can't believe you called Leslie *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kirstin said:


> My reply is at the top..... not with the quote button. If I knew how to do a screen shot, I'd show ya.


That is where it should be. A reply button, at the top of the screen and again at the bottom of the screen. Lots of quote buttons, in each of the individual posts.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hmm, that's strange about the "reply" button. I've tested it in Internet Explorer 6 and 7, and in Firefox.
> 
> Note that:
> 
> ...


I just thought of something, Harvey. I have it set so that the I see most recent messages at the top (ie, I read threads backwards). That might be why my reply button is at the top and other folks have it at the bottom.

But that's a good clarification...quote button is in every message, reply button only appears at the top or bottom of the page. Tessa...maybe you need to scroll a little further down to see it.

Leslie


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hmm, that's strange about the "reply" button. I've tested it in Internet Explorer 6 and 7, and in Firefox.
> 
> Note that:
> 
> ...


On my screen the Reply button is at the top of the posts and at the bottom along with Mark As Read and a few others on a bar.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> - The "Reply" button appears only at the top of the page.


Actually, the *reply* button is at the top and bottom of the posting section of the page. I see this in both Firefox and Safari. However, if you are not logged in, the only button you will see is a *print* button.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Woo hoo, another local...I live on another "Island" in NYC. Welcome aboard Tessa and I can't believe you called Leslie *


She did and we had a very nice conversation, too! LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Actually, the *reply* button is at the top and bottom of the posting section of the page. I see this in both Firefox and Safari. However, if you are not logged in, the only button you will see is a *print* button.


Good point. You have to be logged in and you have to be a member to post. Guests can only read.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Pidgeon92, thanks for the clarification. That's right - REPLY is at both the top and the bottom of the screen... as long as you're logged in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Firefox.  On the forum for each thread there's a reply button at both the top and the bottom of each page of messages.  When I click reply a new box comes up with a place to write my response.  At the bottom is a "topic summary" list from which I can pick things I want to quote.  I believe I can only quote a whole post. . .if I want to only refer to part I have to delete the part I don't care about.  I have tried highlighting the text I'm interested in and then clicking the 'insert quote' link at the top rigt of each post, but that doesn't seem to work. . .the whole post still gets inserted.

There's also an insert quote button in this mini word processor.  . .I haven't used it so I don't know how it works.

One thing I have noticed is that when I try to format text it doesn't show in WYSIWYG format but rather with coding to indicate what I've done.  That's o.k. I guess. . . .once you get used to looking at it.

Ann
(thread thoroughly hijacked)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is where it should be. A reply button, at the top of the screen and again at the bottom of the screen. Lots of quote buttons, in each of the individual posts.


exactly!! but the shot Leslie sent in her post is a bit different than mine


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I did a print screen of it, but can't seem to get it to copy/paste into the post.

Ann I use EI and I get the same thing.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just thought of something, Harvey. I have it set so that the I see most recent messages at the top (ie, I read threads backwards). That might be why my reply button is at the top and other folks have it at the bottom.
> 
> But that's a good clarification...quote button is in every message, reply button only appears at the top or bottom of the page. Tessa...maybe you need to scroll a little further down to see it.
> 
> Leslie


Nope. I see most recent posts first too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> There's also an insert quote button in this mini word processor. . .I haven't used it so I don't know how it works.


It just puts the quote brackets around the message..



> One thing I have noticed is that when I try to format text it doesn't show in WYSIWYG format but rather with coding to indicate what I've done. That's o.k. I guess. . . .once you get used to looking at it.


So you can have multiple quotes, like this.


> Ann
> (thread thoroughly hijacked)


That's okay, we're all learning together!

L


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just thought of something, Harvey. I have it set so that the I see most recent messages at the top (ie, I read threads backwards). That might be why my reply button is at the top and other folks have it at the bottom.
> 
> But that's a good clarification...quote button is in every message, reply button only appears at the top or bottom of the page. Tessa...maybe you need to scroll a little further down to see it.
> 
> Leslie


 leslie i have firefox and i've been scrolling all over the place and still only have quote button

tessa


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

tessa said:


> leslie i have firefox and i've been scrolling all over the place and still only have quote button
> 
> tessa


look at the top of the messages where the blue bar is.... right above that


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

tessa said:


> leslie i have firefox and i've been scrolling all over the place and still only have quote button
> 
> tessa


It's in the bar above and below the posts. Look at where I've circled:


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

leslie


Nothing shows on my screen, But I printed out everyone's reply and on the printed page it shows REPLY  NOTIFY  MARK UNREAD SENT THE TOPIC PRINT.

so scrolling around where I through it might be it popped up (white letters blue background.) I must have done something to cause it to disappear. 
  
anyway I'm here now. 

I've been reading your posts for months and always wanted to add my 2 cents, and now I can.

Thanking everyone again for your help.

tessa


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tessa said:


> leslie
> 
> Nothing shows on my screen, But I printed out everyone's reply and on the printed page it shows REPLY NOTIFY MARK UNREAD SENT THE TOPIC PRINT.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, Tessa...success! Glad it worked out...

Now back to our regularly scheduled horror story...LOL

L


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I immediately put an address label with my phone number on the back of my K. I have my info in the settings but if the battery's dead is of no use. Great eye opening post.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

tessa said:


> so scrolling around where I through it might be it popped up (white letters blue background.) I must have done something to cause it to disappear.
> 
> tessa


Try this in Firefox. Go to *Tools*... *Options*......*Content*. Make sure the *Load Pictures Automatically* option is checked.

If you are on a Mac, Go to *File*... *Preferences*... *Content*. Make sure the *Load Pictures Automatically* option is checked.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pghaworth said:


> Thanks for the post. I immediately put an address label with my phone number on the back of my K. I have my info in the settings but if the battery's dead is of no use. Great eye opening post.


hello pghaworth and welcome!


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Angela said:


> hello pghaworth and welcome!


Thanks Angela.  I tend to be a lurker and only occasionally a poster, but I'll be around.

Few forums have a spellchecker so I love that!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the spell checker, too. Improvements to this site are never ending... someone will make an "I wish" statement and the next thing you know... Harvey has added it! You are going to love it here.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pghaworth said:


> Thanks for the post. I immediately put an address label with my phone number on the back of my K. I have my info in the settings but if the battery's dead is of no use. Great eye opening post.


*I never thought of the battery dying either...I think I'll put my info inside the battery cover as well.

BTW...welcome to the boards!*


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I also have an address label with my cell phone number on the back of my Kindle. With so many gadgets out there, it's hard for a lot of people to work out how to turn them on or find owner information. The scroll wheel isn't very intuitive if you've never seen a Kindle before.

I put the label on when I traveled with my Kindle the first time. I figured that would be the most likely time to lose/misplace it.

It's nice to know that Amazon can put a fake credit card number on your account so that you don't have to deregister.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

OK, how did the Kindle get out of the car?  Was it left on the roof?  Was it suicidal?  Inquiring Vampys want to know.

If it will make you feel better, I fell out of a moving car when I was a baby.(really and I know someone is gonna say "That explains a lot".)


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow!  Thank you for posting this story.  Now, when my Kindle finally arrives I will put a label on it right away.  I'm so glad your story had a happy ending.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> OK, how did the Kindle get out of the car? Was it left on the roof? Was it suicidal? Inquiring Vampys want to know.


oh ok, I'll fess up - in a hurry, had to take something out of the car, hands were full, must have put it on the roof and drove away. I have no conscious memory of doing it, but that's the only way it could have ended up on the side of the road a mile from my house. Now I have 3 labels in and around it... and have tried to be a more attentive parent ever since.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is really a horror story. I want to go out and find a tracking chip to put on my Kindle


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

bosslady said:


> oh ok, I'll fess up - in a hurry, had to take something out of the car, hands were full, must have put it on the roof and drove away. I have no conscious memory of doing it, but that's the only way it could have ended up on the side of the road a mile from my house. Now I have 3 labels in and around it... and have tried to be a more attentive parent ever since.


I do that all the time.  Um...

*goes to put labels on Sawyer*

Nemo


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

this past summer I spent a lot of time outside with my new puppy and my kindle  Id sit and toss a ball and read. Worked out great puppy got house broken and I had a lot of reading time.  Every morning I say get your ball and she would and out we go. Sometime she would bring me her ball with out asking and we would go out.  Yesterday she is sitting by the door ball in mouth waiting for me.  Well its cold out and nothing is gong to get me outside to play toss the ball. Expect a 50lb. white standard  poodle waging her tail with my Kindle in her mouth..   I had to put my coat on grab a ball go outside before she let me have the Kindle.    Needless to say I played toss the ball for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

too cute. My dog won't let me read when I take her to the dog park....its like all trained behavior is gone when she goes to the park. She's on the benches, jumping up on people's laps....she's 75-80lbs so her jumping is really bad. she still thinks she's s puppy. I only get to read when her usually dog park buddies are there.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I use Firefox. On the forum for each thread there's a reply button at both the top and the bottom of each page of messages. When I click reply a new box comes up with a place to write my response. At the bottom is a "topic summary" list from which I can pick things I want to quote. I believe I can only quote a whole post. . .if I want to only refer to part I have to delete the part I don't care about. I have tried highlighting the text I'm interested in and then clicking the 'insert quote' link at the top rigt of each post, but that doesn't seem to work. . .the whole post still gets inserted.
> 
> There's also an insert quote button in this mini word processor. . .I haven't used it so I don't know how it works.
> 
> ...


Mine works exactly the same as Anns. Thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> this past summer I spent a lot of time outside with my new puppy and my kindle Id sit and toss a ball and read. Worked out great puppy got house broken and I had a lot of reading time. Every morning I say get your ball and she would and out we go. Sometime she would bring me her ball with out asking and we would go out. Yesterday she is sitting by the door ball in mouth waiting for me. Well its cold out and nothing is gong to get me outside to play toss the ball. Expect a 50lb. white standard poodle wading her tail with my Kindle in her mouth.. I had to put my coat on grab a ball go outside before she let me have the Kindle. Needless to say I played toss the ball for 1/2 hour.


OMG! I love dogs but you make me so happy I have a cat!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bosslady - I have always heard the that DHL folks were special - true!  Glad you got your kindle back and this should be a lesson to all of us to put our names and e-mails at a minimum on our kindles - not sure I want my card with my phone number on it tho.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was inspired to take my dog to the dog park today....its was really windy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

bosslady said:


> oh ok, I'll fess up - in a hurry, had to take something out of the car, hands were full, must have put it on the roof and drove away. I have no conscious memory of doing it, but that's the only way it could have ended up on the side of the road a mile from my house. Now I have 3 labels in and around it... and have tried to be a more attentive parent ever since.


AHA! I thought so. I did that once with a DR Pepper and never made it to the end of my driveway. I learned my lesson cheaply,


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

tessa said:


> this past summer I spent a lot of time outside with my new puppy and my kindle Id sit and toss a ball and read. Worked out great puppy got house broken and I had a lot of reading time. Every morning I say get your ball and she would and out we go. Sometime she would bring me her ball with out asking and we would go out. Yesterday she is sitting by the door ball in mouth waiting for me. Well its cold out and nothing is gong to get me outside to play toss the ball. Expect a 50lb. white standard poodle waging her tail with my Kindle in her mouth.. I had to put my coat on grab a ball go outside before she let me have the Kindle. Needless to say I played toss the ball for 1/2 hour.


ROTF LOL   

Wow, that is _so_ funny!!!

One *smart* dog you have there,

Marci


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

My cat likes to sleep on electronics ... tv remotes, mp3 players, laptops, whatever.  Somehow she got my kindle out of my coat pocket this morning ... I'm so very confused.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Marci said:


> ROTF LOL
> 
> Wow, that is _so_ funny!!!
> 
> ...


sometimes she scares me she is so smart I've had poodles before, none like her her only bad points is she a digger and pulls on leash I have to find someway to get her not to pull me .


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

couple of days on a choke chain should do it.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

thats my next step  I feel sorry for her that she got stuck with old people.  I was told she is a high energy dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

If you do it right, it's not all that painful or harmful to the dog.  it's way better than those damn taser collars people use now.  Those things hurt!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I know but she is only 7 months old.  she's getting spaded next week that might slow her down. if not than private lessons  or another dog to play with her (this is first time in my life that I only had one dog.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I think it's very important to have a second dog.  Dogs as you know are very social animals.  They usually do not like being left alone.  A playmate will help you out a lot.  I love watching my dogs play.

Of course last winter I let them stay in the house one night and they ate up my love seat and threw trash all over the living room.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Head harnesses for dogs can be a godsend, especially if the dog is considerably stronger than you are. Halti is one brand, there are others.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I think it's very important to have a second dog. Dogs as you know are very social animals. They usually do not like being left alone. A playmate will help you out a lot. I love watching my dogs play.
> 
> Of course last winter I let them stay in the house one night and they ate up my love seat and threw trash all over the living room.


This is a concept my parents don't understand. I feel so bad for my dog, when I am in school, cuz she has no one to play with. My bro's idea of taking her out is letting out in our wanna-be backyard. I take her out the the dog park at least twice a week. When dad's home we go practically everyday.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going  to  try the Halti  on her . I had the one that  went around her front legs.  to worked at first but than she was able to get her mouth under it and bite right through it.  


I my son said if I can't walk one dog how can I walk two.?

As much as I hate the look of a Halti  I need to try it


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> I my son said if I can't walk one dog how can I walk two.?


Son, you're coming with us. Step away from the (insert console game name here)


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Son, you're coming with us. Step away from the (insert console game name here)


I wish he was still young enough that I could say it or he would still listen.


----------

